
Show HN: Kemal – Lightning Fast, Super Simple Crystal Web Framework - sdogruyol
http://kemalcr.com
======
onion2k
_Kemal (Production) 64986 170μs_

What's that actually doing? If it's just responding to a request with some
sort of static content, it's about 100k requests per second slower than a
default nginx install.

~~~
sdogruyol
Author here,

You can think Kemal as something like Express / Flask / Sinatra. And no it's
not responding with static content (e.g HTML or so). It's has dynamic views
via ECR
([http://kemalcr.com/docs/views.html](http://kemalcr.com/docs/views.html)) and
it also gets compiled which makes it super fast.

